# Do Blueberries help with tear staining?



## Chippers77 (Jun 9, 2020)

Had a few people mention a couple of fresh blueberries a day will help with tear staining around my Havanese’s eyes. Anyone have success with this or have other suggestions that help with this issue?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chippers77 said:


> Had a few people mention a couple of fresh blueberries a day will help with tear staining around my Havanese’s eyes. Anyone have success with this or have other suggestions that help with this issue?


My crew gets a couple blueberries after breakfast and supper as a dessert. I’ve been doing this for a couple years. During this time Leo has had less staining on his face. Rexy was black on his face so it was hard to tell. He did get some staining around his mouth and on his feet but we dealt with lots of itching and chewing with Rex also. That said I have been feeding The Farmers Dog food during that same period almost exclusively the pork again because of Rex’s itching. Since Rex died in May I have included beef and turkey in Leo’s diet and have now transitioned Izzy to this diet as well. Izzy had a bit of tear stains when he came home but it doesn’t seem to be a big issue right now. He is 14 weeks old and I do expect to see some through the teething period. I can say the pups LOVE their blueberries!


----------



## Chippers77 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks just started today. My Hav didn’t like blueberries (rare as he loves a lot of other fruits like bananas and watermelon). I had to mash them and add a little peanut butter. Hoping it does help with stains.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout had staining around the left eye area when he was young. Someone on HF recommended Proviable DC. I gave one capsule daily for a few years to Scout and Truffles with good results. Last year the staining on Scout's left eye area reappeared. Possibly it was due to developing a growth on his eyelid which was then removed. I decided to try Proviable DC again, but this time the staining did not clear. About four months ago I changed Scout and Truffles diet to Nom Nom ( beef, pork and turkey). I just noticed last week the staining has cleared up. I'm not sure if it due to the diet change? They will not touch blueberries. 😄


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My guys don't have any staining, so I can't say whether blueberries help with it or not, but I CAN say that they LOVE the blueberries they share with my husband every morning! Ducky wasn't sure he loved them in the beginning, but in true dog-fashion, he couldn't STAND the idea of the others getting something HE wasn't getting, so he would take his and guard it. Eventually he'd HAVE to eat it, or one of the others would take it away from him! LOL! Now he's decided he likes them too!


----------



## Montgomery26 (6 mo ago)

I'll try out the blueberries - extra anti-oxidants can't hurt (and I happen to like them too)

The young lad here doesn't have tear staining - if I may offer 3 suggestions that I was told about and have followed for him:


Stainless steel or ceramic water bowl (washed daily)
Filtered / bottled water (not tap water)
Cleaning his eyes daily with an eye comb to get the eye boogers out


----------



## Chippers77 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions. After 4 days of the blueberries I can see slight change.  Boogers aren’t the issue. The white fur gets a reddish stain from the tears. I have asked the vet and he said ‘curse of white fur dogs. I do use a ceramic bowl for water. Will try giving him filtered water.


----------

